# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  کمک برای مقاله ی کاربردی کامپیوتر

## babak_munich

سلام دوستان.
توی این ترم یه استادی داریم که هنگام یاد آوری درس تابع جزء صحیح به دانشجوها گفت هرکی بتونه 1 کاربرد این تابع رو توی رشته خودش پیدا کنه امتیازی واسش در نظر میگیریم.
دوستان واقعا نمیدونم این تاپیک رو کجا مطرح کنم ولی خواهشا هر عزیز که میتونه کمکم کنه تا روز شنبه یه مطلبی در حد یک صفحه واسم بگه که کاربرد تابع جزء صحیح در هر بخشی از شاخه های رشته کامپیوتر از نرم افزار تا سخت افزار و حتی گرافیک بنویسه واسم.

اگه راهنمایی به ذهنتون میرسه ممنون میشم باهام در میون بذارید :لبخند:

----------

